# Dye Sub Polyester Shirts - edges of paper press onto t-shirts and don't go away



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

When I dye sub on polyester shirts, the edges of the paper press into the shirt. Even after washing the shirts, the lines do not disappear. Does anyone have any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried the Vapor foam kit? It's supposed to help with getting rid of those lines during pressing.


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

No I haven't. I will give it a shot. Thank you.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The vapor foam kit does help, but you still have to be cautious with the pressure.


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

I ordered the foam kit...now, any ideas on the shirts that must be done today?? Has anyone ever used an iron instead of the heat press??


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

This video may help.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Light pressure is the key.


----------



## TexSub (Aug 27, 2007)

Also make sure your paper is bigger than the foam. In other words, make sure the transfer paper hangs over the edges of the foam. I dont get paper lines doing it this way. Dont try to 'go cheap' and get as many images per sheet as you can. Press lines dont sell. Ruined shirts cost money as well as the paper and ink cost to produce an unsellable shirt. It is worth an extra few cents of paper to produce a shirt that will sell and has no paper lines.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Try to lower the pressure a little.

The idea of the foam kit is to raise the printed area a little and have your paper to over-hang the foam - like Bobby said, so the edges will not get pressed and will not leave an impression in the fabric. While you are waiting for the foam kit you can try using a clean mouse pad (if you've got one).


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

I do have a mouse pad...press is hot and ready to go...I will give it a try. Thank you so much!!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Experiment on some seconds/swatched first - you might need to play around with various pressure and time combinations. Always goo idea to wright down your results for future references. 

Good luck!


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, now where the shirt lays on the mouse pad...you can see that. It's like it's changing the texture of the shirt. Even the line from the heat plate is leaving a line...I'm not even pressing the press closed...just letting it lay on top. Could the temperature be too high???


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You have two choices.
1 paper must be larger than the press.
2 I cut our transfers so the paper line does not show.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Renee,

Have you got a teflon sheet? If you put it on top of the mousepad inside the shirt it should smooth the texture of the mousepad. Temperature shouldn't really influence the texture - it's more of a pressure issue. You can also try to re-press the t-shirt for 5 sec or so after you have removed the transfer to level up the surface.

Some fabrics will "bounce" back in a while after pressing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*thread note:* please note that some posts have been moved out of this thread because we do not allow companies to self promote, advertise, or offer their *own* services within the forum threads​


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Conde_David said:


> This video may help.
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Light pressure is the key.


Hi David - this video link does not seem to be working. Can you post again?

Thanks.


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, so now I have the vapor foam kit. However, where the foam touches the shirt is still leaving a discoloration where the foam touches the shirt. Any ideas??


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The foam is under the shirt.
What time and temp?


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

If the foam is under the shirt, it discolors on the back as well as the front. Now I've put it inside the shirt so it is only on the front. Temp is 385 for 45-50 seconds.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I am guessing that your press us running
hot. Go lower, say 375 for 40 seconds.


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

And don't forget to use just enough press to hold the transfer in place. Don't smash the foam down. It's just a tranfer of a gas, not an ink like plastisol.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

David
For the open house next week are you gonna show how to use the foam kit ? I am really in need of a class on it. I have issues with it myself.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> The foam is under the shirt.
> What time and temp?


David you mean inside the shirt? or out under?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> David you mean inside the shirt? or out under?


Where do you place the foam kit?
inside the t-shirt?
I use the pillow and just closed the heat press with out any p and for one minute, and still I got some mark.
I think this mark, is not just from the paper, is from the heat press edges


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Where do you place the foam kit?
> inside the t-shirt?
> I use the pillow and just closed the heat press with out any p and for one minute, and still I got some mark.
> I think this mark, is not just from the paper, is from the heat press edges


Where do you place the foam kit?
inside the t-shirt?
I use the pillow and just closed the heat press with out any p and for one minute, and still I got some mark.
I think this mark, is not just from the paper, is from the heat press edges


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I cut the foam to be smaller than the transfer paper but larger than the design.

Here is the order starting at the bottom.

Paper
Foam
Paper
Shirt
Paper inside layers of shirt large to prevent blow through
Transfer face down
Large paper on top
Minimal pressure.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there any reason a person couldn't fold the shirt enough times so the transfer paper is large enough to extend beyond the edges of the shirt on all sides, thereby eliminating the need for the foam? Of course, the design couldn't be overly large and paper would have to be inserted between each fold.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me.
Will give it a try.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

David, please let us know the results. If I had a blank shirt and a reason to print one, I'd give it a shot.


----------



## ZenPrinter (Jul 10, 2010)

Use teflon cover sheet and after a steamer like in embroidery to smooth out hoop burn. You can get a little hand held Conair just about anywhere for 20 bucks. Or maybe cut back the initial pressure, do the peel and then nail it with teflon sheet,


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> I cut the foam to be smaller than the transfer paper but larger than the design.
> 
> Here is the order starting at the bottom.
> 
> ...


That is interesting. I get good results on Vapor Ts and have always dressed my shirts over the foam.

My order starting at bottom would be:
shirt
foam
shirt
transfer face down
paper
teflon sheet

The only "blow through" problem I've ever had is sublimation coming up through the transfer sheet (which is why I cover it with another sheet of paper). No press lines and dressing the foam makes it really easy to flip and sub the other side.

If ink is "blowing through" the shirt to the foam, it isn't transferring to the inside of the next shirt for me. Although now that you've mentioned it, I'm sure I'll be nervously watching my next few runs extra-carefully... lol


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

like to see a video of the foam cut and in use.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

freebird1963 said:


> like to see a video of the foam cut and in use.


 I agree, I'm trying to figuout, but in my mind is too much work.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I have an assortment of foam and felt "pillows" cut up into different sizes - from logo to full t-shirt sizes. 
To make it easier to slip an insert into the t-shirt and to keep it clean I make Telfon "pillow cases" for the inserts. 

Than the pressing order is:
Teflon covered insert inside the t-shirt
Transfer (a little bigger than the insert)
Teflon sheet or paper on top
Light pressure

Works every time.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

VIDEOS FOLKS VIDEOS !!
I have tried and tried and failed and failed.
Sounds so simple but kicks my butt.

Mark


----------



## andreareneemarks (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree. If we could see exactly how you are doing this process in a video...it would VERY, VERY, VERY HELPFUL!!!


----------



## bows08 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am having the same issue. Love the vibrance of the color on 100% poly, but cannot seem to make work without a line?? I have tried foam, mouse pad and Teflon pillow. Seem to be having most trouble with Hanes safety yellow. Have brought temp to 365 and this seems to help. Would love to see a video of the process??


----------



## derekosh (Jul 17, 2007)

Search YouTube for "Conde sublimation foam" to find your answers.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Use Paper bigger than the press and all this is a non issue. So much easier. Pm me if you want to try the easy way.


----------

